

Ask HN: Is it possible to think well with noise? - asdflkj

I am used to working in silence, but this is impossible where I live now. I can hear everything that happens in my building, and it interferes with my work. Is it possible to learn to tune it out? How long does it take? Or should I continue knocking on people's doors and complaining?<p>I've tried foam earplugs, but they're uncomfortable, and apparently bad for your ears.
======
epi0Bauqu
I have no problem working with _some_ types of noise, such as noise from a
bunch of people doing random things, like at an airport or coffee shop. But
repeated annoying noises, like a jackhammer or dog barking, really, well,
annoys me.

Two solutions.

1) Music. Turn it up or wear headphones.

2) Noise canceling headphones. I don't use them personally, but a lot of
people I know do, and they seem to like them.

~~~
dfranke
Funny, I'm just the opposite. Machine noise doesn't harm my concentration at
all, even if it's deafening. But anything resembling a human voice will drive
me bats.

------
mynameishere
_Or should I continue knocking on people's doors and complaining?_

This will only drive you to madness. You have a few practical options, mostly
already covered:

1) White (actually pink) noise generation. Cheapest way is to get a box fan
and let it run.

2) Active noise cancellation. You can get Bose headphones. Sony Walkmans have
built-in noise cancellation that works ok.

3) Best bet: Find a better place. Lots of buildings are designed such that
noise is minimal. I'm in such a place right now.

~~~
13ren
I agree. My personal experience is that complaining about the noise makes it
more annoying by creating personal conflict - even when done extremely
politely and respectfully (and, so far, it has never done any good).

The best thing is to not focus on the noise (but at the same time, acknowledge
it would be better to not have it, and take what steps you can). This is the
best way to cope with it, not the best way to solve it.

If things are objectively contravening local noise laws (e.g. loud music at
3am on a weeknight), I call the police and don't get upset.

\- An ordinary fan (white noise) really does help to mask the noise. I was
very surprised at this.

\- I found that objectively looking at exactly what the cause of the noise was
helped. Specifically, to methodically list the path the noise travels to me,
and in what situations I feel annoyed, and then to consider what I can change
about each and what I can't. For example, I found that one window didn't close
properly, and the air gap let in a lot of noise. I hung some sheets across the
room, and that helped too (perhaps partly a psychological barrier).

\- I often work in cafes (oddly, that noise doesn't bother me there).

\- I find that I get lost in my work, and then _when it gets hard_ I become
more conscious of the noise, and more annoyed by it. Could it be time for a
break? Taking a walk (away from the noise and the work) really helps me.

\- there was an odd effect that when I did everything within my power to
improve my situation to cope with the noise (that is, instead of trying to
change others) it really made me feel a lot better.

\- yes, move. So far, for me, it has made a big difference, but there is still
_some_ annoying noise at sometimes. I need to move again; but I do wonder that
perhaps there will always be some noise, and it's best to find ways to cope
with it myself?

------
dcurtis
A couple of years ago, I discovered Etymotic ER-4p headphones. They block out
practically all the ambient noise. When I need to concentrate, I put them on
and listen to some calm music.

I've never liked earplugs, but the triple-flange thing on the end of the
Etymotics is remarkably comfortable.

~~~
rms
+1 for etys

I use the foam tips, it's too hard for me to get the triple-flanges to seal
and the foam tips block an extra 5 dB though they don't attenuate perfectly
evenly like the silicone tips.

------
markbao
White noise. Free generators available in the form of software, or just a .wav
that you can loop. Works well in noisy environments, and the white noise
blankets all noise so that you get used to it and it eventually fades out -
for SOME people. For others, it's just annoying.

------
mechanical_fish
In _Peopleware_ Demarco and Lister cite 1960s-era research from Cornell which
found that having music on in the background did not interfere with logic or
arithmetical thinking, but reduced people's ability to make creative leaps.
Even if you think you're not listening to the music, part of your brain is
being distracted by it.

There are many who find that white noise works better than music. And there
are those who require music to get anything done at all -- maybe these are the
exceptions that prove the rule (hey, it's psychology -- there are exceptions
to _every_ rule), or maybe they're people who would otherwise be _really
creative_ in finding ways to waste time instead of getting work done. ;)

But the _Peopleware_ conclusion is that there really is nothing that's as good
as actual quiet. That matches my experience, and apparently yours as well.
Perhaps you need to do what so many other hackers are driven to do: Find the
hours of the day when the building is quiet and work then. Or line your office
space in soundproofing foam. Or find a quiet library nearby. Or move as soon
as you can...

I second the recommendation of Etymotic ER-4P earphones, BTW, if there's no
other option but to try them.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
I love working at night because it's quiet. I can hear myself think.

You can tell how productive I am by observing the volume of the music I'm
listening to. The louder it is, the less I'm accomplishing.

Actually, the more I get involved with my work the quieter I set my music to
be.

------
Harkins
I find it's only possible when I really like what I'm working on. If I do, the
rest of the world ceases to exist. I could probably work in the middle of a
construction or demolition site for all it would matter.

If I don't like my coworkers, or the project is a stupid time-waster, or my
boss is a jerk, or I otherwise don't care, I hear every interruption and they
usually make me angry. I'll never stop being distracted, maybe because I want
something to distract me to get away from it.

I know it sounds trite, but I ranted endlessly about the half-height cubicles
at a previous job, how I could hear folks from far away, had no privacy,
couldn't get into the zone. Now I'm doing work I like a lot and I can't say I
even care about the half-height cubicles, though I guess I'd say I want more
privacy if you asked.

~~~
jamesbritt
"I know it sounds trite, but I ranted endlessly about the half-height cubicles
at a previous job, how I could hear folks from far away, had no privacy,
couldn't get into the zone. "

I've heard it argued that the half-height cubes work well for noise because
they do not create the illusion that people are off in their own separate
sections.

In theory, this makes people more mindful of others and they speak more
softly, etc.

It may also require some additional office culture reinforcement.

~~~
Harkins
At the first (bad) workplace that certainly wasn't the case. The place had
high ceilings, so I could hear the sales and support guys who sat 20m away. At
my current job, yeah, people generally speak in hushed tones or grab a
conference/breakout room.

------
tlrobinson
It's certainly possible. I have this weird ability to basically turn off my
ears when I'm concentrating on something.

It can be annoying though, since if someone is trying to get my attention
they'll have to yell my name maybe 10 times.

------
mhb
How about the earmuff style?

[http://www.amazon.com/Peltor-Professional-Canceling-
Earmuff-...](http://www.amazon.com/Peltor-Professional-Canceling-
Earmuff-H10A/dp/B00009LI4K/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1211061488&sr=8-1#productPromotions)

------
rms
You could try sound insulating your apartment with fiberglass and egg cartons.

If you don't like in-ear sound protection, what about the full size over ear
ones people use when they are shooting guns?

------
coderrr
i don't have a suggestion for a solution, but you should read this about the
effects of noise pollution:

[http://www.noiseandhealth.org/article.asp?issn=1463-1741;yea...](http://www.noiseandhealth.org/article.asp?issn=1463-1741;year=2003;volume=5;issue=19;spage=31;epage=40;aulast=Matheson)

------
Prrometheus
My roommate can only study with horrible emo rock music turned up to concert-
level volume. Finals week is unbearable.

------
lbrandy
a nice pair of over-ear noise canceling headphones? Yes, low music (even
classical) is more distracting than silence, but you'll get used to it (like I
did). And, it's certainly better than outside noise.

------
entelarust
for some reason i always work the best in a chaotic environment (i.e. tv,
people, music, etc)

------
edw519
The foam earplugs never worked for me.

This did:

[http://www.amazon.com/Alpha-Relaxation-System-
Active/dp/B000...](http://www.amazon.com/Alpha-Relaxation-System-
Active/dp/B00005BGUF)

